# specks and worms



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

damn things make me ill just looking at them!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dont lie you no they fry up...um um good


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's just a little more protein for ya


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (6/3/2008)*That's just a little more protein for ya


that's what i keep tellin' her! still, no cigar..........


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (6/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (6/3/2008)*That's just a little more protein for ya
> ...


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate to ruin it for ya, but worms are in EVERY fish you eat regardless if you can see them or not............... Keep your grease hot,,,, there good for you............

PS So when she pushes the plate away and dives into that salad bar,,, parasites are in that toooooooooooo..........


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

food is food just be glad you're not homeless livin in Indonesia then worms would be a feast and you nor your wife would complain.


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

they arent very hard to pick out....they don't bother me


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *whipper snapper (6/3/2008)*damn things make me ill just looking at them!!!


The key is to not look at them. Just fillet it and forget about it. But I agree, they are pretty gnarly looking.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't keep trout very often, almost never. I have only cleaned a few trout and don't ever remember seeing any worms in those. Do any of you have any pics that you can post of them?

BTW.........I'm not opposed to keeping trout, just haven't done it very often. I usually don't keep redfish either, but kept one the other day and it was *incredibly delicious* and kinda made me feel stupid for letting so many go. Now I plan on keeping one every time I get a legal one.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

when you fillet the trout, you usually cut the worm in many different pieces. they are usuallyballed up in one area. probably 6-9" long & skinny like angel hair pasta, with a larger bulbus head. *nasty bastards*!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this on the web, it is not my pictures or description, but they nailed it;

*Notice the yellow colored mass embeded in this filet. I am pointing to it with the tip of my filet knife. Usually you will find more that one parasite but this is the only one on this fish.*









*Notice the size of the parasite after I cut it out of the filet for this picture. I think it was actually 2 small parasites in 1 area of the fish.*









Sorry, one more,


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Trout do make good redfish bait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

